# Tye Dye 1st Fly Fishing Trip! What???? 3-28



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats right TyeDyeTwin busted out a fly rod for a whole day!!! I went back to my cutty spot with BFT's Catcherman since I was told what to use yesterday. This time I left the spinning rod sit in the mud while I got my groove on with the fly rod. Man it was a blast and somewhat aggravating at times. Wondered a few times how people found this sport relaxing?

Took me a while to figure out a leader tippet connection so I went for a swivel and a strange bubble like indicator for fly fishing, since I forgot the styrofoam indicators at home.

Holy crap "wind" is a 4 letter word to me now! Tangle after tangle occurred requiring re-rigging several times. Even harder when your buddy is reeling in fish and getting bites on the spin rod while you rig back up over and over again. He tried several times to get me back to the spin rod but I said nay nay, today is my fly day!

I got 8 Cutts and lost 12 cutts (some were 15 plus inches lost right at shore) and missed 20 or so hits. Catcherman got 12 cutts, lost just a few, and missed lots of bites. I was using Midges all day. Catcherman was using midges and hand tied marabous on is spinning rod. Near 4 pm while it was raining there was a hatch of flyi bugs and the place was full of boils! Too bad I have no idea what those were. Great now I need dry flies too. We arrived at 10 am and stayed till 4:45pm. The cutts were full of milt. The spawn is close!

BFT's Catcherman's Cutts

























My 1st fly rod cutts.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on your first fly rod fish! That's a pretty nice one to cross off the list.

Those cutts are purty.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeaaaaa boi! Now you're like me, I'm constantly debating on which rod I want to use fly rod or spinning..... so I designate which rod I will use on what fish... that way I don't have to battle with myself.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Congrats on your first fly rod fish! That's a pretty nice one to cross off the list.
> 
> Those cutts are purty.


I have caught a few rainbows and blue gills on the fly rod but never a cutty and NEVER a whole trip designated to fly fishng.

I can't wait to try flies on White Bass at Utah Lake soon!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

What an outrage!!! A post without your spikes, what is the world coming to?  
Nicely done on the fly fishing.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

The more comfortable you become the harder it will be to go back to the spinning rod. The only time I use one nowadays is when have my kids out or the rare trolling trip. I would like to start throwing more hardware though, so I may pick me up a nice spinning setup. All the awesome reports with LC's is enough to motivate me. Nice report.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Now there's a first!!! I've never seen a trout hanging by a fly in the anus next to a fly rod before, or am I mistaken.?  The picture being 90 deg. off didn't fool me. :lol: You guys sure come up with different posts. Keep us old farts jumping, trying to give ya a hard time.  This rime ya made it easy.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Leaky said:


> Now there's a first!!! I've never seen a trout hanging by a fly in the anus next to a fly rod before, or am I mistaken.?  This rime ya made it easy.


Oh come on you fly guys have foul hooked a few fish or two over the years. They try to take the first fly and when you set the hook the 2nd fly gets them.

Put up a hell of a fight though. The small guy just didn't take the hook in the right hole. I sent him back with advice not to do that again! :mrgreen:



Flyfishn247 said:


> ............ All the awesome reports with LC's is enough to motivate me.


LC's? What is that?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

ha, ha, that's a good un. Knowing you guys, that was a set up. Am I really wrong? If so, I apologize.  You got to admit that it fits you're fun set ups and commentaries. By the way, I apologize again, that was a fine, fine catch and *good on ya.*
P.S. I have a trip planned with a special pic. for you guys. I hope Sparky ( w/o the "spikes") can pull it off.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Leaky said:


> ha, ha, that's a good un. Knowing you guys, that was a set up. Am I really wrong? If so, I apologize.  You got to admit that it fits you're fun set ups and commentaries. By the way, I apologize again, that was a fine, fine catch and *good on ya.*
> P.S. I have a trip planned with a special pic. for you guys. I hope Sparky ( w/o the "spikes") can pull it off.


It was a foul hooked trout. Good eye Leakers!

Can't wait for that special trip post. 8)


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Flyfishn247 said:


> The more comfortable you become the harder it will be to go back to the spinning rod. The only time I use one nowadays is when have my kids out or the rare trolling trip. I would like to start throwing more hardware though, so I may pick me up a nice spinning setup. All the awesome reports with LC's is enough to motivate me. Nice report.


This is exactly what happened to me. Getting more comfortable w/ the fly rod made it less and less tempting to pull out the spinning rod.


----------

